# MAC - Magic, Mirth & Mischief (Colour Collection) - Oct 09



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2009)

Place all your *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Collection * discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Collection* colour story thread.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 6, 2009)

swatches of She-Zam and Phiff! dazzleglasses as ordered from ACW


----------



## Karrie (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2009)

Swatches on NW/NC15-20 skin, all taken without flash unless noted






With flash


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2009)

OK, here is Jingle Jangle, which I'm pretty sure according to the color story description is actually Phiff (and the above pictures of Phiff are actually Jingle Jangle).  Here ya go!










Taken directly next to a window:





Taken away from window lighting:





Here are some swatches of She-Zam over a light pink and red lippie.  You can really see there is a color change in the lipstick base.

Politely Pink









Cockney


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 23, 2009)

Dazzleglass She-Zam:


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 3, 2009)

Mayhem MES & Conjure Up
All clickable to enlarge...





















compared to Gentle... Conjure Up on left...






The silver part is horrible. nothing but fallout sparkles...












swatched with Plum Du Bois(left) & Gentle(right) Conjure Up is in the middle
with flash...



indoor lighting...



direct sun...


----------



## Karrie (Sep 5, 2009)

Dazzleglass Jingle Jangle
http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/q...nglejangle.jpg


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 8, 2009)

copy & paste from the discussion thread

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_













_


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Oct 9, 2009)

swatches of the mineralized blushes and Midnight Madness MES! Midnight Madness is hard to capture on camera, so i took several pictures from different angles


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 12, 2009)

Originally posted by *erine1881.*

phiff is the peachy one.





















and for dupe purposes






steamy, beautiful iris, amber lights, satin taupe

i didn't swatch it, but under your spell is similar to style snob.


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 12, 2009)

The diplay of the line was previewed today at my local store.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ever So Rich 





Ever So Rich Swatch 





Ever So Rich On Bare Lips 





Ever So Rich Over Foundation and Powder




Ever so Rich over Sweet n Single 






\
Lull on Bare Lips


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ever so Rich and Boy Bait


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2009)

error


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 15, 2009)

*all pictures taken with flash*
*lipsticks:*
top left: Pervette; top right: surprise me
bottom left: total Wow!; bottom right: Utter fun







*lipglosses:* (sorry both colors on the right got smudged)
top row: dazzleglasses L to R She-Zam, Jingle Jangle, Phiff!
bottom row: cremesheen glasses L to R Boy Bait, Partial to Pink, Ever so Rich







*blushes:*
top to bottom: conjure up, superdupernatual







*mineralize eyeshadows and softsparkle eye pencils:*
row 1: Nightsky
row 2: MES L to R It's A Miracle, Blue Sorcery, Mayhem
row 3: Iris Accents
row 4: MES L to R Under Your Spell, Midnight Madness, Devil-May-Care















*nail polishes:*
the pink one in the middle is an OPI suede, i cannot remember the name right now


----------



## mssally (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a comparison of Superdupernatural MB with a few other peachy/pink/coral blushes... Spaced out (LE) is from Neo Sci and Fun n Games is from Hello Kitty... the others are perm...






edit: taken with flash on NC 30 skin.


----------



## Karrie (Oct 16, 2009)

Utter Fun Lustre




Total Wow Glaze




$$$$$ Yes


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## mssally (Oct 21, 2009)

someone compared Superdupernatural MB to Eversun... here's a comparison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





with flash... on NC 25 skin...


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 21, 2009)

Natural Light





Artificial Light


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 25, 2009)

Natural Light, Lipstick Comparison


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 25, 2009)

Surprise Me






Swatched on lips (excuse the crusty lips!)






Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass






Swatched on hand


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Oct 26, 2009)

*Product Packaging

* Mac 2009 Holiday Swatches and Review.jpg
*Swatches of **Smoke and Mirrors Eye Shadow 

*Mac 2009 Holiday Swatches and Review 6.jpg
*Swatches of Dazzleglasses* * Jingle Jangle, She-Zam and Cremesheen Glass Ever So Rich ( my fav)

*Mac 2009 Holiday Swatches and Review 14.jpg 
*Swatch of Lipstick Surprise Me*

Mac 2009 Holiday Swatches and Review 12.jpg 

*Swatch of **It's a Miracle Minerlize Eyeshadow*

Mac 2009 Holiday Swatches and Review 7.jpg


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Cremesheen Lipglasses:

With Flash, Top to Bottom: Fashion Scoop, Ever So Rich, Partial To Pink, Boy Bait






No Flash:


----------



## zerin (Nov 5, 2009)

​


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 8, 2009)

*Mayhem vs Elite, Goldmine, Bronze, Woodwinked, Henna

*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15



*Mineralized Blushes* - Superdupernatural, Conjure Up








Superdupernatural








Conjure Up








In comparision to other Mineralized Blushes

top row - Superdupernatural, Conjure Up, Merrily, Pleasantry
bottom row - Dainty, Love Thing, Gleeful








top row - Superdupernatural, Conjure Up, Merrily
on the right - Pleasantry
bottom row - Dainty, Love Thing, Gleeful








Superdupernatural, Conjure Up








Superdupernatural in a bit of sunlight


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2009)

Cremesheen Glass ~ Boy Bait & Partial To Pink






Lipstick ~ Total Wow!








Mineralize Blush ~ Conjure Up






Natural Light


----------



## splattergirl (Nov 19, 2009)

blue sorcery











L-R, down - up ; NW 15

blue sorcery, delft, rollickin, strike a pose, pompous blue, zonk bleu, hipnotique, blue absynthe, waternymph


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Blue Sorcery Mineralize e/s, Nightsky Softsparkle Eye Pencil, Jingle Jangle, Phiff!, She-Zam Dazzleglass, $$$$$ Yes Nail Lacquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Annnd I'm done for the day


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Suprise me - 









Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass on right





SoftSparkle Eye Pencil in Nightsky


----------

